# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Pershkrim objektiv dhe subjektiv

## keis

ku mund te gjej nje pershkrim objektiv te nje personazhi dhe pastaj pershkrim subjektiv

----------


## donna76

Thjesht merr nje personazh psh Gjergj Kastriotin dhe gjej material per te ne menyre te dokumentueshme dmth objektive (....... ka lindur ne vitin  filan fistek...... rrojti dhe luftoi ne vitet......., 

dhe pastaj kerko ndonje  tregim apo romanz ku shkruhet per te ne menyre letrare dhe te qendisur dmth subjektive .

Ka shume personazhe , shqip dhe te huaj....

Pastaj gjeje vet , suksese!

----------


## donna76

Po te jap nje ndihme, kerko ketu ne forumin shqiptar se ka material sa te duash, tani sa pashe dicka per nene Terezen.

Te elita kombetare....

----------


## Brari

ju tha zysha cfar kuptohet me objekt e subjekt?

psh..

sa te mir e ka ba halla  bakllavane thote shpresa
pse e provove ti i thot mami
jo po e pash nga bira e celsit thot shpresa.

kjo eshte humor shkodran..

por ka kuptimin kur dikush flet per dicka te pa faktuar.
pra shpresa flet  e pershkruan me subjektivitet bakllavane.

pershkrim objektiv eshte kur tregojme dicka qe e kemi pare me sy tane e kemi provuar dhe e tregojm pa zbukurime apo zmadhime apo cmire..
subjektiv eshte kur pershkruajm dicka qe na flet zemra, pra kur shprehim ndjenjat tona  per nji person apo send a ngjarje a fenomen..

elvisi eshte nje djal i gjate qe peshon 87 kile e qe vesh nje bluze adidase e qe ka nje makine mercedes e ka floke te zes e ka shpine te dyqani mishit.

ky eshte pershkrim objektiv. 

ua mi entela si eshte ai elvisi hmm.. sa i bukur sa garip apo nuk ngordh per mua se sa her kaloj mi qep syte e smi ndan e i ben zemra bum e bam..

ky eshte pershkrim subjektiv..

se ne fakt elvisi cdo vajze qe kalon rrotat e benzit ja fishkellon.. e te gjithave ja qep syte e zemra bum bam nuk i ben per asnjeren..

tani e kuptove oj keisushe.. 

vrit dhe mendjen tende pak.. 

.

----------


## keis

sh flm te gjitheve x ndihmat  :buzeqeshje:

----------

